

Ice shaving that looks like velvet [video] - yinso
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgFmjGQhdc8

======
gus_massa
Here in Argentina, it's very popular the "chocolate en ramas" (chocolate in
branches?). It's more expensive that the usual chocolate tablets, but it's
nice for presents and special events.

Photo:
[http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Chocolate_en_Rama.jpg](http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Chocolate_en_Rama.jpg)

Video 1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjxNLXbSEFA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjxNLXbSEFA)
The image quality is not very good, but this shop is nearby my home. You can
see how they make it from the street.

Video 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBPqvxUdToY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBPqvxUdToY)
Better image quality.

